# Brindisi



## BelgianPilot

Hello everyone!

Just found this forum and I hope you can help me out.
I am from Belgium and for my job I have to move to Brindisi from the 1st of january. I don't speak Italian (yet), I'm going to learn it as I get there (hopefully). 

Can anyone give me some advice on find a place to live there and general tips for living in Italy? Is it a nice area to live?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## unclejoe

Brindisi does have its nice areas, but keep an eye on your wallet and bags!!


----------



## Joppa

You may know it already, but foreigners often get it wrong:
Brindisi is pronounced BRINdisi, not BrinDIsi, with accent on the first syllable.

It's a large port city, rough at the edges with high unemployment and social problems. Bari further south is much nicer.


----------



## BelgianPilot

Joppa said:


> You may know it already, but foreigners often get it wrong:
> Brindisi is pronounced BRINdisi, not BrinDIsi, with accent on the first syllable.


I didnt know that  thanks for the tip!


----------



## pauleone

Joppa said:


> You may know it already, but foreigners often get it wrong:
> Brindisi is pronounced BRINdisi, not BrinDIsi, with accent on the first syllable.
> 
> It's a large port city, rough at the edges with high unemployment and social problems. Bari further south is much nicer.


Bari is North of Brindisi FYI.


----------



## Joppa

pauleone said:


> Bari is North of Brindisi FYI.


Yes, my mistake!


----------

